# Picture of my basic carpentry tool kit.



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

:clap: LOL I will see when the time comes. I just need to get some jobs going. I need to try to get me a truck, to haul my tools and materials.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're a builder you better start off with a good compressor, like the Makita one, and a framing gun!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I mean I do light framing, trim work, build cabinets, ect. I will do small to med size jobs.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> I am not much of remodeler, I am a builder so I really don't need a sawzall.


Spoken like a real framer


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ninjaframer said:


> Spoken like a real framer


Yeah, we don't use cats paws either.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I am not much of remodeler, I am a builder so I really don't need a sawzall.


No, you're a wanna be builder.:whistling


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I would die without a sawz everything


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> No, you're a wanna be builder.:whistling


LOL, I am a jack of all trades master of none LOL!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

You have to have a sawzall ,, there's just some cuts you can't do without one unless you plan on chewing thru them!!!

It's not my favorite tool but I own 3 , the original badass tiger , the new tiger, and a multi angle one.
Rarely use them but when you need it you need it!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I am not much of remodeler, I am a builder so I really don't need a sawzall.


How do you cut bottom plates for doors? :blink:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

With a crosscut handsaw


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You can do it with a worm drive.


Hey ninja! Where have ya been?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

m1911 said:


> How do you cut bottom plates for doors? :blink:


You don't plate through em


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> You can do it with a worm drive. Hey ninja! Where have ya been?


Just been way busy. In the middle of building my own house too so that's taken up all my time after work. I've looked in now and then but it's seemed pretty dead around here. I'll do my part to liven it up


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Ninjaframer said:


> Just been way busy. In the middle of building my own house too so that's taken up all my time after work. I've looked in now and then but it's seemed pretty dead around here. I'll do my part to liven it up


I was just asking john if he'd heard from you like last week. Post some pics of your house


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I was just asking john if he'd heard from you like last week. Post some pics of your house


Will do


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken that was my dad's first chop saw. He notched the saw housing to cut base.

Basic carpentry tool kit, wheres your belt?!?

Nice tajima and dual exhaust. 

I admire your enthusiasm :thumbsup:. I'll be damned if I drag out my tools for a photoshoot


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

If you make cuts about 1-1/4" or 1-3/8" upwards from the bottom of the bottom plate before you stand the wall, you can smash that piece out of the doorway with a hammer later. 

If you leave the jack studs out, you can cut that piece of the bottom plate out with a circular saw after you stand the wall, and then toenail the jack studs in. 

Or you can just buy a sawzall. Because if you don't have a sawzall you probably don't have a router either, so how are you going to cut the windows out of your sheathing? Plus it gets real tedious cutting the corners of stringers with a hand saw.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

My tool belt


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Router & Sawzall


----------

